# Cancellation of my old visa



## anilkumarts2006 (Jun 22, 2013)

I was worked in Sharjah in a LLC company during 2006-2008 years. My employer was not financially sounded and had many financial problems. One day my employer inform me, i can go my home country for two months leave and can be come back and join after two months. They have arranged the ticket and given advance from pending salary. After one and half months on my leave, i have contacted them to confirming my return. They told me,"company is having some financial problems and decided to sale the company including existing employees. You can stay there in India" After that so many times i tried to communicate with them. No result. The problem is, visa stamped in my passport is not cancelled during my return. And now i would like find a job in Middle east. (having some offers). I don't know the present status of my previous company and is it existing now. If anybody help me to solve by below worries,
1. Can i get new visa in UAE?
2. How to cancel my existing visa from passport?
3. If the previous company is not existing, any problem to cancel the visa from passport?
4. Kindly advise me to for further proceedings.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Anilkumar


----------

